# my new junglescape



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

hi there this is my new setup it runs 4 months .

Tank size : 100x40x45cm
Fertilization : EI
Lighting : 6x30watt T8HO (8hours) + 2 x 35 t5 (6hours)
CO2 system : Pressurized,ph controller
Substrate system : seachem flourite
Filtration : 2 x ecco pro 300 eheim 750lt/h
Temp : 24-26C
fish 30 hemigrammus bleheri, otos,sae

i am listening for andvice or changes to make it better
Thanks









By null at 2012-03-29


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I cant offer advice because I'm just now starting my first tank, but wanted to say yours is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Advice to make it better?! It is already beautiful as it is! Congratulation!!!!


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

If you have it handy, could you post a list of what those plants all are?


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## lilobee (Mar 28, 2012)

Seem like it needs more lighting but everything is so healthy. Like it!


----------



## Josea (Feb 28, 2007)

nicpapa said:


> hi there this is my new setup it runs 4 months .
> 
> Tank size : 100x40x45cm
> Fertilization : EI
> ...


Oh my :O my jaw is dropping! that is so gorgeous! Would you mind if I saved pic for destop background??? Rummies are one of my favorite fish!


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Very nice. You need to post more pictures though.


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Some pitcures.. 
Any advice?









By nicpapa at 2012-04-15









By nicpapa at 2012-04-15









By nicpapa at 2012-04-15


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I like the way you did the tank. It also looks very healthy.

For suggestions I think the right side of the tank needs a bit more definition, maybe more wood and less bylaxa, it has taken over that area and doesn't offer much for the overall design. 

I love the wood you used and how you used it. 

Also, the pictures should be color corrected, some of them seem orange and others green. This is an easy fix though, just a few camera settings.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

Zapins said:


> I like the way you did the tank. It also looks very healthy.
> 
> For suggestions I think the right side of the tank needs a bit more definition, maybe more wood and less bylaxa, it has taken over that area and doesn't offer much for the overall design.
> 
> ...


personally i like the right more than the left.

the left side plants arnt very filling...there seems to be some loose gaps where you can see the back of the tank.

but thats just my opinion ^^


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Zapins said:


> I like the way you did the tank. It also looks very healthy.
> 
> For suggestions I think the right side of the tank needs a bit more definition, maybe more wood and less bylaxa, it has taken over that area and doesn't offer much for the overall design.
> 
> ...


Thanks , i have more wood ,i put some in the right side, i cut a lot blyxa .

AheartlessFish yes its a problem , that i want to fix..


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

An update i add more wood , please advice 









By nicpapa at 2012-04-28


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Using MS Paint I did a quick edit of the way I was envisioning your tank with a few minor improvements. Sorry for the bad quality of edits I didn't have time to clone the background properly.

The bylaxa looks good on the right side now, its got definition and isn't overwhelming. The new driftwood you added is positioned really well, but I feel like it is too big of a piece, the thickness of the wood draws the eye and sort of dominates that area especially since the branch goes all the way up to the surface. If you have another branch the same shape, but thinner and shorter I think it would look just right there. Having one focal point is usually the way to go and the wood in the middle that reaches the surface is that focal point (all the wood points up to that area which draws the eye there).

I think the left side of the tank should loosely mirror the right side in terms of plant species. So I think that the myrio you have in the back left corner should be taken out and probably replaced with the rotala that is all over the right side of the tank. Just a little bit poking up at the top to give the tank a bit of symmetry.

Then the bottom left side might look good with a little clump of bylaxa and maybe one or two stems of downoi (pogostemon helferi).

Also another piece of thin drift wood on the left side in all that greenery would add to the design I think. And the single stem plant that is growing across the middle valley should be removed since it distracts the eye from the focal point (driftwood at surface).

Hope you don't mind my suggestions. I think you have made a really fantastic scape so far. Looking forwards to seeing how it changes over time.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good. I do think a little downoi on the left would look nice. Your plants are loving you.


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot Zapins ,Tex Gal, i think i done everythink you saint 
What about know? Is beter ?









By nicpapa at 2012-04-29


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it's great. Everyone will always be able to suggest little tweaks to your scape. It doesn't mean it's better, just maybe what their eye sees. That's what we all like about this hobby. I don't know anyone that doesn't tweak their scape. That's how you see them slowly morphing into a new look. This is really an highly subjective hobby as to what is great or not so great.


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

You are right , i love to tweak the scape , and i like to listen ideas.. 
This is my second scape in two years.. so i have to learn a lot of thinks..


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You know, I was thinking about your tank the other day and it occurred to me that there seem to be three levels to aquascaping. 

The first is the main focus of the tank. This is the first thing that your eyes are drawn to when you look at a tank. In your tank it is definitely the wood that draws the tank. My eyes immediately look in the center and then follow the tall piece of wood up and to the surface. I think this aspect of your tank is nearly flawless. Possibly the left side of the tank could use another piece of thin drift wood, but I'm not sure I think its just a personal choice at this point.

Then, the second thing my eyes are drawn to are the plants. I immediately see the nice green hill on the right side and then look around at the other plants, the different species and the shape of them. I think it is important when designing this aspect of the aquascape to not use too many plant species and to use plant species that work well together otherwise the tank loses the feel of cohesiveness. If you look at nearly every 1st place tank in the yearly AGA competitions the number of plant species per tank is usually pretty low, under 7 and they tend to use certain combinations of plants that look good next to each other. 

The third thing my eyes look for after the above two is fine detail. I love the fine detail you have in the middle valley and on the left side of the tank. The rocks, wood and HC growing over them looks so natural and perfect. When I look at the far right side of the tank, under the bylaxa I can also see there are rocks and wood under there but they are hidden by the bylaxa. I think if we could see the fine detail on the right side of the tank it would improve the third level of your aquascape.

As Tex said aquascaping is very subjective and it is definitely something that is fun to change over time, but I believe that it is also perfectly acceptable to ask for advice. You are in control of your tank, if you agree with the suggestions given then it is useful, otherwise it is just interesting to see what other people prefer.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Tank looks awesome. I think the white background made it stand out more


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Zapins said:


> You know, I was thinking about your tank the other day and it occurred to me that there seem to be three levels to aquascaping.
> 
> The first is the main focus of the tank. This is the first thing that your eyes are drawn to when you look at a tank. In your tank it is definitely the wood that draws the tank. My eyes immediately look in the center and then follow the tall piece of wood up and to the surface. I think this aspect of your tank is nearly flawless. Possibly the left side of the tank could use another piece of thin drift wood, but I'm not sure I think its just a personal choice at this point.
> 
> ...











By nicpapa at 2012-05-03


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking good!

Have you ever grown plants emersed (out of the water?). Most aquatic plants can grow above or below water.

Here is a guide on how to grow them out of water if you are interested. It is a great way to keep plants that you might need in the future, but don't need in the tank right now.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...inners-guide-starting-your-first-emersed.html

Melas elinika? Eime elinos


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Nai milao , apo pio meros tis Elladas ese?


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice scaping... Whats the background plants on the right?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm from Mani at the bottom of Sparta. It is good to have someone from home on APC. Where do you live?


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Do78521 said:


> Nice scaping... Whats the background plants on the right?


thanks, Rotala and Hemianthus micranthemoides .

Zapins nice, i am from island Rhodes.


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is my entry at iaplc 2012

The secret path









By nicpapa at 2012-06-03

Thanks Zapins.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

I already said so..... but I just love it!!! It is a lovely great scape!!


----------

